# استخدام الفصحى  في الحوارات اليومية / خَلْط الفصحى بالعامية أو الدارجة



## organkid

،السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في سبتمبر، سأنتقل إلى المغرب إن شاء الله لتدريس الإنكليزية وتحسين عربيتي. مع أنني أتعلم الدارجة الأن فإنني لا استطيع التعبير عن أفكار معقدة بسبب عدم وجود مفردات. اذا أردت أن أستخدم دخيل من الفصحى لأنني لا أعرف كلمة بالدارجة فهل من الأفضل أن أنطق الكلمة كما هي بالفصحى أم أنطقها حسب النظام اللغوي للدارجة؟ 

أعتزم أن أسافر إلى بلاد اخرى فأقدر كل نصيحة. ألف شكر وإذا فعلت خطأ فاخبروني من فضلكم


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أستطيع نصحك بخصوص المغرب لأنني لم أزر المغرب سابقا، ولكن قياسا على الدول العربية الأخرى التي زرتها، لفظها بالفصحى أفضل والله أعلم


----------



## I.K.S.

organkid said:


> ،السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> في سبتمبر، سأنتقل إلى المغرب إن شاء الله لتدريس الإنكليزية وتحسين عربيتي. مع أنني أتعلم الدارجة الأن فإنني لا استطيع التعبير عن أفكار معقدة بسبب عدم وجود مفردات. اذا أردت أن أستخدم دخيل من الفصحى لأنني لا أعرف كلمة بالدارجة فهل من الأفضل أن أنطق الكلمة كما هي بالفصحى أم أنطقها حسب النظام اللغوي للدارجة؟
> 
> أعتزم أن أسافر إلى بلاد اخرى فأقدر كل نصيحة. ألف شكر وإذا فعلت خطأ فاخبروني من فضلكم


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله
من خلال طرح سؤلك أرى أن لغتك لا بأس بها وهذا كاف جدا لتحقيق تواصل ناجح مع المغاربة ,أما الدارجة فلا تقلق ,فستتعلمها بسرعة مع مرور الوقت إن شاء الله.حظا سعيدا


----------



## RoyalityCity

organkid said:


> ،السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> في سبتمبر، سأنتقل إلى المغرب إن شاء الله لتدريس الإنكليزية وتحسين عربيتي. مع أنني أتعلم الدارجة الأن فإنني لا استطيع التعبير عن أفكار معقدة بسبب عدم وجود مفردات. اذا أردت أن أستخدم دخيل من الفصحى لأنني لا أعرف كلمة بالدارجة فهل من الأفضل أن أنطق الكلمة كما هي بالفصحى أم أنطقها حسب النظام اللغوي للدارجة؟
> 
> أعتزم أن أسافر إلى بلاد اخرى فأقدر كل نصيحة. ألف شكر وإذا فعلت خطأ فاخبروني من فضلكم




لا أخي, عربيتك جيدة جدا
انصحك ان تنطق الكلمة كما هي بالفصحى


----------

